# Amanda Holden??



## Nidge

Yes or no? Just watching BGT and thought I'd like a go on her. She's got that "come on big boy do dirty things to me" all about her.


----------



## hamsternuts

yeah she's worth a spin.


----------



## sizar

why not  lol


----------



## Rossco700

Just the very mention of her name makes me wanna write poetry..... I think I love her:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## w3lly

yes deffinetly worth one


----------



## Uriel

right in the sh1tter


----------



## ollie321

Rossco700 said:


> Just the very mention of her name makes me wanna write poetry..... I think I love her:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

yea def take her up the ar5e


----------



## evad

i'd ram her that hard from behind that she'd think she was a tranny

or a more politically correct response, yes she's ok like


----------



## Smitch

She'd wear a dirty sanchez quite well.


----------



## BB_999

I'm not that impressed by her but I'd still plough it!


----------



## dasheleboopi

computer says yes


----------



## BB_999

Smitch said:


> She'd wear a dirty sanchez quite well.


Agreed. :beer:


----------



## evad

whats with the tame pathetic pics anyway? general doesn't mean fully clothed


----------



## Uriel

OOOoo now she's growing on me.....I'd leave her looking like a decorators wallpaper table


----------



## Uriel

It's a pity Les Dennis has been there


----------



## evad

Uriel said:


> It's a pity Les Dennis has been there


our survey says err err


----------



## Bri

I WOULD SMASH HER TO FVCK!


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> OOOoo now she's growing on me.....I'd leave her looking like a decorators wallpaper table


Muriel you protest to much re EVERY FU**ING WOMAN thats mentioned on this forum.

Are you in denial ?

Have you got erection issues ?

:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Dezw

I'd hit it.


----------



## BB_999

That bikini shot in the sea does her no favours.


----------



## suliktribal

Oooh yeah!

Gimme some sugar, baby.


----------



## Guest

I love her.


----------



## Uriel

gemilky69 said:


> Muriel you protest to much re EVERY FU**ING WOMAN thats mentioned on this forum.
> 
> Are you in denial ?
> 
> Have you got erection issues ?
> 
> :confused1: :confused1:


Eh?


----------



## Dezw

Maybe a very fine taste in women, nothing wrong with that.

The Les Dennis thing is also worrying.


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> Eh?


x2


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Bikini shot isnt great, but some of the others when shes done up are well worth it.


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> Eh?


My point is,

Every post re a woman you would smash ram hump shatter rape violate etc...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Uriel

gemilky69 said:


> My point is,
> 
> Every post re a woman you would smash ram hump shatter rape violate etc...


I know......is that bad?

I'm just not that fussy

Do I have erection issues? I like sticking it in ladies ham sleeves! If that is a problem - I have a bad one!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

*IMHO THIS IS HEAVEN*


----------



## Uriel




----------



## Uriel




----------



## suliktribal

Dan said:


> *IMHO THIS IS HEAVEN*


Mmmm Christine Bleakley!


----------



## Ashcrapper

id bum her certainly. she would have to keep her damn mouth shut though, unless i was stuffing my penis into it that is.


----------



## leonface

Dan said:


> *IMHO THIS IS HEAVEN*


 :thumb: omg yesss


----------



## LittleChris

Christine Bleakley mmmm


----------



## Milky

LittleChris said:


> Christine Bleakley mmmm


Who is she ??


----------



## Ashcrapper

gemilky69 said:


> Who is she ??


the one on the left


----------



## Uriel

gemilky69 said:


> Who is she ??


I don't know but you've guesses it.......

I'd ram my blue veined cigar into her Hippo's Yawn like a newly released convict:lol:


----------



## dixie normus

LittleChris said:


> Christine Bleakley mmmm


if she'd ride fat frank lampard, then she'd ride every one of us:lol:


----------



## BB_999

Christine is by FAR the better of the two.


----------



## suliktribal




----------



## tonyc74

awesome as a mate of mine says...id use her sh1t for toothpaste...


----------



## suliktribal

I'd use Christines bum as a sheath for my pork sword, any time.

Oooooh, reet up its ass!!!

:laugh: :lol:


----------



## spudsy

I reckon Amanda wud have a clopper like a clowns pocket... cristine bleakley is beautiful tho


----------



## dasheleboopi

haha like a clowns pocket havnt heard that for ages 

she had a fanny like a wizards sleeve i tell you


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

I think shes fecking amazin.

And getting finer with age


----------



## essexboy

Uriel said:


> OOOoo now she's growing on me.....I'd leave her looking like a decorators wallpaper table


Plasterers radio??


----------



## Jacko89

1000000000000000000000000% YES


----------



## Jungle

I would definately do a sex with her face


----------



## ste2103

yes deffinetly!!


----------



## hotchy

Yes :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

she's a dirty lil b*tch. well worth one though.

thats if she'd ride on 2 inches


----------



## hamsternuts

she is a very attractive young lady, whom i would enjoy courting.

well, all the good phrases where taken.


----------



## spudsy

hamsternuts said:


> she is a very attractive young lady, whom i would enjoy courting.


And smashing the granny out of!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

hamsternuts said:


> she is a very attractive young lady, whom i would enjoy courting.
> 
> well, all the good phrases where taken.


You could just [email protected] her up the [email protected] with your c0ck


----------



## Irish Beast

She really annoys me as a person.

And I couldn't knowing Les Dennis had been there before me.


----------



## hamsternuts

spudsy said:


> And smashing the granny out of!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


ever feel like a gag has been totally wasted, and gone over someone's head?



Uriel said:


> You could just [email protected] her up the [email protected] with your c0ck


that's depraved, what's wrong with you???


----------



## 8103

She keeps opening her mouth, looks like she's wanting something, can't quite figure what though..


----------



## Nirk

Blatantly wants my big sausage down her throat.


----------



## Nidge

She's defiantly worth a good portion of man stick, infact if she's good she can have seconds. I wonder if Cowell has had her??


----------



## Captain Hero

Dan said:


> *IMHO THIS IS HEAVEN*


Looks miles better with dark hair IMO 

Oh wait its someone completely different......the one on the left then 

Oh and YEAH! IN THE POOPER AND SUCH RAWWWWWR


----------



## Gza1

\ said:


> Mmmm Christine Bleakley!


She is fiiiiine!!


----------



## Rottee

I think shes stunning AND my girlfriend isnt into girl on girl but she always says she would get it on with Amanda Holden.

Would be my dream come true.


----------



## ollie321

Nidge said:


> She's defiantly worth a good portion of man stick, infact if she's good she can have seconds. I wonder if Cowell has had her??


I think he prob has tbh


----------



## Nidge

There's something about Christine Blakeley that doesn't push the buttons with me. I think it's her teeth, she's a bit on the toothy side. I'd hate a trouser kiss off her.


----------



## JB74

i certainly nail her but i think she is stuck right up her own ass

holden that is going on her pages she writes for the NOTW


----------



## hamsternuts

Nidge said:


> There's something about Christine Blakeley that doesn't push the buttons with me. I think it's her teeth, she's a bit on the toothy side. I'd hate a trouser kiss off her.


i was about to berate you, but you pulled it back by using the term trouser kiss, and making me laugh.


----------



## Mowgli

crouchmagic said:


> She keeps opening her mouth, looks like she's wanting something, can't quite figure what though..


Braces? :confused1:

I'd still bum her though!


----------



## ba baracuss

crouchmagic said:


> She keeps opening her mouth, looks like she's wanting something, can't quite figure what though..


More money.


----------



## nobody

god yes please bet shes a dirty biatch in the sack too


----------



## deeppurple

she's totally into 2 girls and one cup.

she really is a filthy, dirty, c*m filled up to her eyeballs kinda gal.

i'd stick my cocktail sausage in every hole she has. even her nose is big enough for what i'm packing.


----------



## rodrigo

i would be her domestos and clean that rim for her the skanky ho bucket


----------



## orange86




----------



## craftybutcher

Yes I would love to have consensual sex in the missionary position for the sole purpose of procreation with her (and Bleakely twice)

Yeah Roger Mellie has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Mark W H

You guys really need to gewt a grip. You have to wine and dine a woman, buy her flowers and chocolate, then slam in her ****ter before getting a BJ from her! lol How about Bleakly and Holden girl on girl!! mmmmmmm


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> right in the sh1tter


I bet shed fu(king love it too.


----------

